# [SOLVED] Netgear Router with Windows Vista/Local Access ONly???



## andreamikale (Oct 9, 2012)

I have Windows 7 on my Dell Laptop, we just recently got a NETGEAR N600 dual band router and it connects to my laptop but not to my other laptop which is a Toshiba Satellite which runs Windows Vista...on that laptop it says local access only, it connects if its wired but not on wireless...please help!?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Netgear Router with Windows Vista/Local Access ONly???*

Welcome to TSF,

I have deleted your other Thread, there's no need to create another one with a similar issue.
====================

We will need some additional information and also output coming from the troubled computer. Please follow the guidelines here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573737.html


----------



## andreamikale (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Netgear Router with Windows Vista/Local Access ONly???*

I didn't realize i created two..my bad...so it's Wireless, ISP is Midcontinent///I know how to run an ip/config/all////runs on DSl//Netgear N600 is what we use//on that computer it's running on Norton Anti Virus//


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\radamson>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : radamson-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-63-5A-E1-F7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-61-43-FB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{33938668-6963-43A1-BF98-6F032D4A8
B80}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{BD700D70-4407-43E8-AA8B-DDA1E4D7C
854}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Netgear Router with Windows Vista/Local Access ONly???*

No worries, we are here to sort things out. :grin:

Thanks for the info., it does help a lot. Make sure that the Windows Vista laptop has the latest Service Pack which is SP2 then let's update the Atheros Wi-Fi driver, you'll have to manually download the zipped file from this site. After you have downloaded you will have to unzip the file then follow this Tutorial on how to manually update the driver.

Test the wireless connection after and post an update.


----------



## andreamikale (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Netgear Router with Windows Vista/Local Access ONly???*

after I did all of that, It worked on the wireless, thank you so much!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Netgear Router with Windows Vista/Local Access ONly???*

Glad to hear that it worked out for your. You're Welcome! :wink:


andreamikale said:


> after I did all of that, It worked on the wireless, thank you so much!


----------

